# NOT ADVERTISEMENT: Plumber/Electrician Paphos



## cathmackinlay (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a reliable plumber and electrician to complete a new build in the Paphos area. I am looking for english trained tradesman.

Has anyone any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.

Catherine

N.B. Please note this is not an advertisement. I am simply trying to find tradesmen who are honest and reliable which - in the past - has proved to be very difficult.


----------



## rick (Jan 25, 2009)

cathmackinlay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a reliable plumber and electrician to complete a new build in the Paphos area. I am looking for english trained tradesman.
> 
> ...


Hi Cath 
I,m a NZ registered electrician looking for work but not sure where you are and where you are requiring the tradesman to work.
Let me know and we mite be able to work somthing out.
Regards 
Rick


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi

My partner maybe able to help you out where in Cyprus are you he is a trademan British

Linda


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> Hi
> 
> My partner maybe able to help you out where in Cyprus are you he is a trademan British
> 
> Linda


uu




just read your post again we are in pathos also

do get in touch if you need him to speak to you


Linda


----------



## cathmackinlay (Jan 28, 2009)

*Hi*

Thanks for your note!

We are in Paphos and looking for a british trained engineer to do work on a new build property. We know Cyprus very well and have had a property there for over 10 years. Subsequently, we know that it is extremely difficult to find good, honest reliable tradesmen. If your partner has had experience of first/second fit electrics and has relevant papers, etc we would be interested in catching up in Feb/March when we will be looking for quotes...

If this is of interest and you are comfortable with sending me your contact details, please feel free to drop me an email (should the site permit, that is).

Many thanks again for your response. Much appreciated.

Catherine.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Cathy, you will need to have made 5 good posts before you can receive or send personal messages.

Please be careful how you word your messages. As I have said, advertising is not permitted on this part of the forum.


----------



## johni (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes Isnt this a classic .
So often getting in touch with the right people .
Im going to try to do something about this one.
johni


----------



## cathmackinlay (Jan 28, 2009)

johni said:


> Yes Isnt this a classic .
> So often getting in touch with the right people .
> Im going to try to do something about this one.
> johni


John - Its a massive problem in Cyprus - I agree! Which is probably why a lot of the posts on the site are asking for recommendations, advice, etc. Its a lottery without good recommendations....

BabsM - I am not sure why I am being cautioned against advertising when anyone who lives in Cyprus knows what an issue it is to find goods tradesmen. This is simply a request for recommendations. Snuffles is also after the same information too also highlighting what a problem this is... Have noted that Snuffles has not been cautioned? Can I ask why when we are requesting the same information? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cathmackinlay (Jan 28, 2009)

cathmackinlay said:


> John - Its a massive problem in Cyprus - I agree! Which is probably why a lot of the posts on the site are asking for recommendations, advice, etc. Its a lottery without good recommendations....
> 
> BabsM - I am not sure why I am being cautioned against advertising when anyone who lives in Cyprus knows what an issue it is to find goods tradesmen. This is simply a request for recommendations. Snuffles is also after the same information too also highlighting what a problem this is... Have noted that Snuffles has not been cautioned? Can I ask why when we are requesting the same information? Thanks in advance.


Also, Georgia is asking for a cleaner whilst someone else is asking for work as a holiday rep! I am simply asking for recommended plumber. Can you explain what the difference is please as I am becoming quite confused as to the subtle differences after reading more and more posts....


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

cathmackinlay said:


> Thanks for your note!
> 
> We are in Paphos and looking for a british trained engineer to do work on a new build property. We know Cyprus very well and have had a property there for over 10 years. Subsequently, we know that it is extremely difficult to find good, honest reliable tradesmen. If your partner has had experience of first/second fit electrics and has relevant papers, etc we would be interested in catching up in Feb/March when we will be looking for quotes...
> 
> ...


thats fine 

wait to hear from you in Feb/March send me a private message and i will give you our phone number

Linda


----------



## TJones (Jan 20, 2009)

*Electrician & plumber in Paphos*



cathmackinlay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a reliable plumber and electrician to complete a new build in the Paphos area. I am looking for english trained tradesman.
> 
> ...



Hi, don't know if you are still looking for an electrician or plumber in Paphos? But I've had numerous jobs done to my house by Nick's Maintenance Services - really pleased with their work, sensible guy who turns up on time, tidy work and reliable. he's got a website: ww.n-m-services.eu.

Hope all going well with the house.

TJones.


----------

